# Info "Onlinestar 2005"



## Dok (15. September 2005)

Onlinestar 2005

Hallo Boardgemeinde,

ich wurde in den letzten Tagen mehrfach auf die Wahl zum Onlinestar 2005 angesprochen, was mich dazu bewegt diese Zeilen zu schreiben.
Ich habe zurzeit sehr viel um die Ohren und den anderen aus dem Team geht es nicht anders. Daher werden wir *keine* „Offensive“ für die Vorwahl des Onlinestar starten. Was aber nicht heißen soll das Ihr nicht für uns stimmen sollt wenn Ihr das wollt.  
Solltet Ihr das Bedürfnis dazu haben beachtet bitte folgende Punkte:

Sammelt eure Stimmen unter einer Domain und nutzt *alle nur*

*www.anglerboard.de​*
da die Wirkung sonst verpufft!
Stimmt in der Kategorie Sport für www.anglerboard.de evtl. noch in Freizeit ab.
Wenn jemand die Werbetrommel rühren möchte kann er das gerne tun, ich bitte aber von großen Spamaktionen egal in welcher Form abzusehen.

Sollten wir die Vorrunde überstehen sehen wir weiter!
Es liegt also bei euch!  

Abstimmen könnt Ihr unter: www.onlinestar.de

*Hier kann über das Thema Diskutiert werden!​*


----------



## Dok (16. September 2005)

*AW: Info "Onlinestar 2005"*

Ein Zitat aus der Mail des Onlinestar-Team´s an die Webmaster:



> Unter den Wählern verlosen wir wie jedes Jahr attraktive Sachpreise. Außerdem erhalten *alle User* ein Software-Dankeschön-Paket im Wert von 59,- EURO.



Es gibt also scheinbar was für´s abstimmen.... :q


----------

